
Germany has only 1.9 WiFi hotspots per 10,000 ppl, compared with 29 in the U.K - preslavrachev
http://skift.com/2014/11/22/germanys-backward-wi-fi-rules-leave-travelers-offline/
======
mschuster91
A side effect of our bullshit laws. This one is called "Störerhaftung", making
any public hotspot owner liable for stuff the users do - not only filesharing
(which can be reliably blocked), but rather online defamation, libel etc.

The exception is "real" ISPs like Telekom and Kabel Deutschland, which operate
a vast load of public hotspots.

